# neu 2005: Fatmodul FreeRide Rahmen



## fatmodul (18. Oktober 2004)

Noch ohne Namen ist unser neuestes Modell - ab Frühjahr 2005 wird es von uns einen FreeRide Rahmen geben!   

Hier schon mal ein par technische Daten: 170 mm Federweg, 1.5 Steuerrohr, komplett Industriegelagert; 

Der Rahmen bekommt noch ein eigenes Design. Die Fotos zeigen nicht die entgültige Pulverbeschichtung. Vorschläge, auch für einen Namen, werden gerne angenommen!

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten! Bis bald - Peter


----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2004)

naja. sieht ja schon bisschen aus wie die ganzen taiwandinger a la dualfaces etc...





preis??

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (18. Oktober 2004)

Naja, der dual faces Rahmen sieht schon etwas anders aus...  Ausserdem sind die "Taiwandinger" nicht schlecht  .

Der Preis steht noch nicht fest. 

Grüße - Peter


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Oktober 2004)

@crossaint: nein, das ist kein weiterer neugelabelter moto/dualfaces/poison

der hauptrahmen sieht ähnlich aus wie der bekannte rahmen des FR01 (siehe droessiger). 
scheinbar ist der drehpunkt der wippe nach unten gewandert, oder? dazu das 1.5" steuerrohr.
der hinterbau und die wippe sind wohl auch neu.

was ist denn das für ne dämpferlänge? 190mm? jedenfalls mehr als beim FR01 - sehr sinnvoll.

ich bin mal gespannt auf den preis, denn so sieht das alles sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Oktober 2004)

mir gefällt er sehr gut, stimmiges klares design.

Bitte keine Buchstabenkombi als Name sondern was ausgefallenes.


----------



## Testdriver (19. Oktober 2004)

Gefällt mir. Aber ein Umwerfer passt da nicht mehr oder? 
Das Gewicht wäre noch ganz interessant.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

sehr schön, auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz. Gut: 1,5 Steuerrohr, ein Reduziersatz passt immer und 1.5 ist einfach stabiler. Sinnvoll ist auch, dass Wippendrehpunkt und Dämpferbefestigung an einem gemeinsamen Anschweißteil liegen. Das reduziert die Gefahr von Fertigungstoleranzen, die in der Massenproduktion einfach nun mal vorkommen.

*AAAAAABER:*

*Attachment 1:* Die Wippe benötigt dringend Querverbindungen, sonst wird das ganze nicht besonders steif! So ist die Wippe natürlich superbillig herzustellen, aber 1-2 Bolzen dazwischenschrauben sollte drin sein! Edel wäre natürlich einteilig gefräst mit stehengelassen dreidimensionalen Verbindungen... Außerdem: *Lasst das Material an der Wippe stehen!* Da ist ja fast nix mehr übrig! Bei 170mm Federweg am Heck muss die Wippe stabil sein, nicht leicht!

*Attachment 2:* Dieser Mini-Quersteg zwischen den zwei preisgünstigen Schmiedeteilen ist *deutlich unterdimenstioniert!* Die Schmiedeteile sollten besser komplett kastig verschweißt werden. So wie gezeigt ist die Lösung alles andere als steif!

*Attachment 3:* *Der Dämpfer ist nicht lange genug!* 190mm Dämpfer heißt max. 50mm Hub macht bei 170mm Federweg ein Verhältnis von 3,4. Bei 200mm und 57mm Hub ist das Verhältnis 2,9 --> wesentlich Dämpfer-schonender! Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Dämpfer mit 220mm Einbaulänge.

Mein Fazit: Zwei sinnvolle Details aber *gravierende Schwächen.* Da hier Feedback gewünscht ist: *Überarbeitet den Rahmen*, bevor er in Serie geht, sofern ihr auf die Produktion Einfluss nehmen könnt! Das erspart sicher einiges an Garantiebearbeitung.

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Schrauben, Konstruieren und Biken,

Daniel


----------



## derMichi (19. Oktober 2004)

Einen Tipp habe ich: Gebt ihm einen deutschen Namen, al la "Schaufel" oder so


----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @crossaint: nein, das ist kein weiterer neugelabelter moto/dualfaces/poison



*hust*

gruß
fone


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Oktober 2004)

nix *hust* - er ist es wirklich nicht. es gibt diesen moto-rahmen in dutzenden varianten, und ich hab sie mir ALLE angeschaut.

der rahmen hat wie gesagt - wenn überhaupt - droessiger gene in sich. die dämpfer/wippenaufnahme zeigt's.

allerdings schrieb ich oben schon: auch der bekannte droessiger FR04 ist es nicht, siehe steuerrohr, hinterbau.

es IST was neues.
und es geht ja ohnehin das gerücht um, droessiger kommt 05 mit einem neuen freeride rahmen, wobei die zahl "180mm" im raum schwebte. aber das gehört nicht wirklich hierher, denn hier wurden uns handfeste bilder gezeigt, die wir kommentieren sollen. in meiner auswahlliste ist das teil jedenfalls schonmal unter vorbehalt drin...


----------



## JoolstheBear (20. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt seit ma realistisch , denke ma es wird wieder nen preis zwischen 500-700â¬ angepeilt , also kommt das ding nunmal aus taiwan (selbst scott lÃ¤sst in taiwan bauen) da das ding dann unter anderen labels auch unterwegs is (wobei 170mm denke ich ma auch dann das neue chaka , das neue nail und das neue azonic haben wird) kÃ¶nnt ihr davon ausgehen das keine umbauarbeiten an der serie machbar sind (klar massenprodukt und sonderwÃ¼nsche gehen halt nich) , auf jeden fall begrÃ¼Ã ich die 190mm dÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge und die 170mm federweg (190 mm is ziemlich gÃ¤ngig neben 165mm , und 170mm is halt state-of-art fÃ¼r nen 2005er freerider) ,leider is ja der nahme dropsau von dem forumsteilnehmer ganz oben in der kathegorie belegt worden ... was haltet ihr von "boneshaker" , "grave Digger" "huack Machine" , "fat dropper" ,"fatbomber" ,"dropmodul" oder "fatdown" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (20. Oktober 2004)

da haste mich falsch verstanden - ich hab NIE behauptet, das ding würde bei fatmodul von alten deutschen uhrmachern handgestrickt!
dass der rahmen in taiwan gefertigt wird, ist ja wohl völlig klar - und auch nix schlechtes.

nur ist es eben nicht die 30. auflage eines existierenden rahmens, wie eben diese ganzen nail, curare, moto,... ,sondern eine 2005er neukonstruktion. wer sich das teil letztlich ausgedacht hat, ist (finde ich) nicht soo wichtig - (interessant ist eher, inwiefern fatmodul jetzt noch einfluss auf die weitere gestaltung hat. da würde ich auch nicht so "schwarz" sehen wie du - aus taiwan kommen die teile oft ohne gussets und sontigen kleinkram, also ist durchaus gestaltungsfreiraum da. bei frästeilen, in dem fall der wippe, sowieso.)


----------



## Lasse (22. Oktober 2004)

Züge würde ich unter das Oberrohr verlegen - diese Freerider mit den langhubigen Gabeln haben so schon hohe Oberrohre, wenn da auch noch angeschweißte Anchläge für die Züge drauf sind tuts machmal böse weh. 

Taiwan-Schweißer sind die BESTEN (siehe aktuelle Specialized Modelle, das ist echte Schweißkunst)!

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers gibt mir auch zu denken - 200er Einbaulänge ist ja doch immer gängiger mittlerweile und wenn man einen DHX reinbaut mit 57 Hub wirds sanfter für den Dämpfer.

Diese dreifach Federwegswippe finde ich immer häßlich, meist hängt man den Dämpfer eh hinten ein und dann steht da ein Teil mit Löchern vorne über - lieber 170mm festlegen und gut ist.

1.5 Steuerrohr, hmmm, das sieht mit Adaptersteuersatz und 1 1/8 Gabel immer so bescheiden aus, aber ist ja wohl haltbar. Das haben wir nun von diesem Manitoustandard: häßliche Rahmen und Freeridegabeln, die spätestens seit Einführung des SPV-Ventils auch keiner mehr so recht haben will...


----------



## Lasse (22. Oktober 2004)

Mein Tip derzeit für grunddeutsche Rahmennamen: Hartschale, Försterfeind oder Tropfenmaschine


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> nix *hust* - er ist es wirklich nicht. es gibt diesen moto-rahmen in dutzenden varianten, und ich hab sie mir ALLE angeschaut.
> 
> der rahmen hat wie gesagt - wenn überhaupt - droessiger gene in sich. die dämpfer/wippenaufnahme zeigt's.
> 
> ...



1. find ich nix schlimmes dran, wenn händler wie alpha-bikes keine eigenen rahmen entwerfen. da bin ich realistisch. übrigens mit abstand der sympathischste mtb laden in MUC.
2. is taiwan-ware eh spitze.
3. [edit] du hast recht, der dual-faces nail is scheinbar nen mehrgelenker(schlechtes bild). okokok, der hinterbau is anders.



lasse, einfach absägen was stört 

wird gerade immer interessanter der rahmen, evtl. komplett wenn ne vernünftige gabel dazu isn angebot kommt 

gruß
fone

[edit2]
ahso, mein namensvorschlag: FatFree


----------



## frabs (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi
 Der  Rahmen sieht Orginal nach dem Stiffee Fr vom Bikeversender Rose aus .Nur halt mit max:130mm Federweg.


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Oktober 2004)

@frabs: augen auf! blätter mal ein bisschen 
a) im forum und
b) auf der fatmodul hp.

eigentlich würde auch das lesen meines ersten beitrages in diesem thread ausreichen 

"FatFree" find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Oktober 2004)

Mmhhh, mal überlegen, der Droessiger heißt FR6.7, also würde ich euren einfach FR7.6 oder so ähnlich nennen. Ist ja beim Enduro Rahmen auch so in der Art...


----------



## Dark-Syndicate (8. November 2004)

Schöner Rahmen für Einsteiger. Also die Schriftart würde ich auf jeden Fall lassen auch das Tribal mit dem Logo ist nicht schlecht. Mit dem Namen müsst Ihr jemand anderen Fragen. Die Wippe würde ich auch im Ganzen lassen und nicht ausfräsen ( ist Stabiler ).


----------



## MO_Thor (13. November 2004)

Wirklich schöner Rahmen, gefällt mir!   
Auf eurer HP steht, dass das Design noch nich final is. Wie wärs mit Beschichtungen á la #SX01 oder #SX03? Die haben einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert (die momentane sieht der von Kona ähnlich) und sehen ziemlich fesch aus 
Tja....als Name fällt mir im Moment grad mal "Cluster" ein. Keine Ahnung,wieso...
...und wenn ihr dann irgendwann wirklich mal nen DH-ler macht, könnt ihr den "Clusterbomb" nennen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. November 2004)

"Kantenklatscher" wär doch ne Idee, oder...
"Trailsauger"!

andererseits muss mal was neues her, etwas mit wiedererkennungswert und Style!

Darum plädiere ich für:

Mathilda!​


----------



## han$el (8. Dezember 2004)

yo,

ich finde es echt super, dass sich fatmodul jetzt auch an extrem freerider heranwagt. was die schwinge angeht kann ich mich nur den anderen anschließen: lasst das ding an einem stück. auch wenn ausgefräste teile nett aussehen und gewicht sparen geht es doch zu lasten von steifigkeit und stabilität. sieht man sich freeride boliden z.b. von kona an (die zu den besten gehören) bemerkt man, dass sie durch stabile schwingen und einem sehr steifen und laufruhigen hinterbau glänzen. wenn es nun günstige anbieter schaffen, sich an solchen funktionierenden konzepten zu orientieren haben bald auch fahrer ohne dicken geldbeutel und/oder sponsoren die möglichkeit hochwertige freerider zu fahren, die auch außer konkurenz jede menge spaß machen.


----------



## BBB (8. Dezember 2004)

das sieht aber irgendwie nach einmal hang up kaputt aus !!! da will ich aber ne garantie von mind. 1 jahr haben


----------



## Racing Erich (15. Dezember 2004)

....wann wird's denn neu Infos bzgl. Preis, Farben, Lieferbarkeit und ggfs. Rahmen/Gabel Bundles geben?


----------



## fatmodul (15. Dezember 2004)

Danke für das Interesse! Weitere Infos kommen nächste Woche! Dann werden wir den Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch auf unser Homepage vorstellen. Als Bundle-Gabel wird es vorraussichtlich die Manitou Sherman und die Nixon geben. 

Bis bald - Peter


----------



## Gefahradler (17. Dezember 2004)

HI!
Ich finde rahmen nicht verkehrt, vor allem als günstige alternative für leute, die einfach nicht mehr ausgeben können perfekt.
Und auf jeden fall sollte er einen DEUTSCHEN Namen tragen!!!
traut euch!!
Mein Namesvorschlag:

SPEICHENGAMS

Wenn ihr ihn so nennt kauf ich auch sofort einen!


----------



## Dschensen (20. Dezember 2004)

Wie wärs denn mit ner Boxxer Ride 2005? U-Turn von 5'' auf 7'' (178mm) ist doch optimal zum Berge hochkurbeln und DC sieht auch fett aus. Leider hat ja die MZ 66 kein TPA, sonst wär die natürlich klar die beste Lösung für nen 7'' Freerider  (nicht so wartungsintensiv wie Shermans und ein Qualitätsprodukt aus "Old Europe" 

Ride on,
Dschensen

PS: Meine Freundin fährt nen Fatmodul FR#01 Endurorahmen und ist völlig begeistert. Verarbeitungstechnisch auch super. Der FR#02 (das wird wohl der Name, oder?) ist ja eigentlich das gleiche Design - nur mit anderen Hebelverhältnissen/Dämpferlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriskings (9. Januar 2005)

naja das rahmen design ist nicht gerade überragend! außerdem kann nicht gerade viel kreativität dahinter stecken so einen rahmen zu entwerfen, es ist eher eine kopie von rahmen anderer hersteller! nach meiner meinung hebt sich ein hersteller erst von der schlechten masse ab wenn er neue techniken und designs entwicklet statt schon längst bestehende techniken zu kopieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2005)

chriskings schrieb:
			
		

> naja das rahmen design ist nicht gerade überragend! außerdem kann nicht gerade viel kreativität dahinter stecken so einen rahmen zu entwerfen, es ist eher eine kopie von rahmen anderer hersteller! nach meiner meinung hebt sich ein hersteller erst von der schlechten masse ab wenn er neue techniken und designs entwicklet statt schon längst bestehende techniken zu kopieren.



das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
auch wenn Designs im Prinzip gleich ausschauen machen die Details doch extrem  einen Unterschied bedeuten!

einen Link um einen Zentimeter versetzt und alles kann anders sein!
Der Fatmodul FR Rahmen hat IMHO viel Potenzial.

ein simples, effizientes Design zum sicher guten Preis!

Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## fatmodul (11. April 2005)

Hallo!

Hier findet Ihr wie versprochen noch ein Foto vom kompletten FR02 ! 

Gruß - Peter


----------



## defiler (26. April 2005)

hab mir das Bike auch schon näher angesehen und es gefällt mir immer besser 
ich hab aber noch nirgend wo einen Komplettpreis gesehen nur den Rahmenpreis 

was Kostet jetzt das nette Teil ??


----------



## fatmodul (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

Das Fatmodul FR02 kostet als Komplettbike mit Saint Austattung (wie Foto) 2.299 Euro. Wir bieten das Bike auch mit Hone Austattung an, dann kostet es 2.099 Euro. Der Preis steht erst seit kurzem fest, er wird in den nächsten Tagen auch auf der Homepage veröffentlicht.

Grüße - Peter


----------



## defiler (27. April 2005)

aha net schlecht 

gibs irgend eine testberichte zu der Shimano Saint und Hone ?

kenn diese 2 typen noch nicht bin bis jetzt nur XT/XTR gefahren


----------



## JoolstheBear (3. Mai 2005)

Hab mal 2 fragen zu dem Frame ... da sich mein Univega langsam verabschiedet und ich mich nach nem besseren Nachfolger umschauen wollte (jaja die Sitzdomschweißnaht ... )  

1. aus meinem Univega hab ich noch nen 200er Vanilla RC rumliegen ... und würde mir natürlich ungern nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen ... geht auch nich um federwegstuning und auch das sich die geo bei nem 200er verändern würde , kann ich mit leben (is bei nem freerider ja nich so schlimm wie bei nem ccler  ... aber is da noch irgendwie luft um nen 200er unter die wippe zu bekommen ohne das z.b. der Hinterbau am Tretlager anschlägt ?

2. würd den Rahmen dann gerne mit reduziersteuersatz und ner Junior T 03 fahren ... gibts da irgendwelche beschränkungen bezüglich Dual Coil Gabeln , oder is das kein Problem ? Bietet ihr evtl. auch bei Rahmenkauf nen passenden steuersatz dazu an ? 

joa , soweit ersma 

MFG Jools


----------



## N-Rico (6. Mai 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo die zweiteiligen "Standartdämpferwippen" von den hier erwähnten Bikes wie Dynamics Freezer, Fatmodul Freeride, Red Bull Stiffee, Azonic Samurei, Droessiger FR, Funworks Trailmaster u.s.w. herkommen? Die Wippen sehen irgendwie alle wie vom gleichen Hersteller aus. Da sie zweiteilig sind müssten sie unter diesen Bikes doch eigentlich frei austauschbar sein (Einbaubreite spielt ja keine Rolle und die Lager sehen identisch aus!?).  

Ich fahre ein Dynamics Freezer mit dem gleichen Rahmen wie das Dual Faces. Ich hab mit 190mm Dämpfer aber nur 135mm Fw und bin damit nicht ganz zufrieden. Das Azonic Samurei z.b. hat von der Form her fast die gleiche Wippe. Nur hat diese eine andere Übersetzung und kommt bei gleicher Dämperlänge auf 160 mm Fw. Auch die Fatmodulwippe mit 170mm könnte ich mir an meinem Bike vorstellen. Jetzt frag ich mich ob ich wohl irgendwie an diese Wippen rankommen könnte  . Für Tips wäre ich echt dankbar.  

Mfg
Enrico


----------



## >Helge< (19. Juni 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal 2 fragen zu dem Frame ... da sich mein Univega langsam verabschiedet und ich mich nach nem besseren Nachfolger umschauen wollte (jaja die Sitzdomschweißnaht ... )
> 
> 1. aus meinem Univega hab ich noch nen 200er Vanilla RC rumliegen ... und würde mir natürlich ungern nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen ... geht auch nich um federwegstuning und auch das sich die geo bei nem 200er verändern würde , kann ich mit leben (is bei nem freerider ja nich so schlimm wie bei nem ccler  ... aber is da noch irgendwie luft um nen 200er unter die wippe zu bekommen ohne das z.b. der Hinterbau am Tretlager anschlägt ?
> 
> ...




Genau das würde mich auch interessieren, denn:

1. ...bei einem 200er Dämpfer wäre doch das Übersetzungverhältnis des Hinterbaus niedriger und er würde nicht so stark belastet!(?)

2. Was ist mit der Wippe? Gibt es auch eine Austauschwippe aus einem "ganzen" Stück?
Irgendwie würde ich mich damit wohler fühlen und es würde meiner Meinung nach auch schöner aussehen.

3. Wie sieht´s mit der Belastung der oberen Dämpferschraube aus?
Besteht da nicht die Gefahr des Verbiegens bei einer so langen Schraube?
Wäre es nicht möglich die Wippe nach vorne zu verjüngen?

4. Ist der Rahmen für Doppelbrückengabeln zugelssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (23. Juni 2005)

Nichts für Ungut, aber wird das Forum hier noch betreut?


----------



## Wuudi (23. Juni 2005)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt..

Vermisse da einwenig die Präsenz bzw. Antworten von seiten Fatmodul...


----------



## clumsy (23. Juni 2005)

die rahmen sind momentan alle bis auf einen 21"er ausverkauft sind....ab wann sie wieder verfügbar sind, weiss man noch nicht.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Juni 2005)

Wie alle ?

Alle, alle modelle oder nur das FR02 ?


----------



## clumsy (23. Juni 2005)

alle FR02 soweit ich weiss...


----------



## >Helge< (24. Juni 2005)

...das mag ja sein, aber es wäre doch dann ganz nett dies evtl. auch im Forum bekannt zu geben und zweitens ist es doch trotzdem möglich weiterhin Fragen zu beantworten...
Wenn bei Fatmodul im Moment keiner Zeit hat das Forum zu betreuen braucht man dies ebenfall nur mit kurzer Stellungnahme in´s Forum zu setzten, da hätte bestimmt jeder Verständnis für und alle wüßten bescheid!  

...außerdem bräuchte ich wohl genau einen 21" Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

